# Experimentation with breeding



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

I know hybrids are frowned upon, but I'm just curious if anyone has attempted anything like cross breeding and had a truely remarkable looking fish come from it. Sorta like the ones you see from the folks over seas in Germany doing. For example:


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

those pics have been doctored if u ask me. i know they have some nice colors in their fish, but it looks like someone hit that pic with a crayon.


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

It's more work than you'd think. It requires a lot of growing out, selection, back-crossing, etc; especially if you want something that will breed true. Most 1st generation hybrids don't tend to be that special from what I've seen. They tend to look 1 of 3 different ways; like mom, like dad, or a mix of the two. Subsequent generations will vary wildly but that's also where you'll start finding the sport phenotypes that might be something awesome. But, like I said, finding an awesome fish is one thing, stabilizing it for breeding is a long and complicated process.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

7mm-08 said:


> It's more work than you'd think. It requires a lot of growing out, selection, back-crossing, etc; especially if you want something that will breed true. Most 1st generation hybrids don't tend to be that special from what I've seen. They tend to look 1 of 3 different ways; like mom, like dad, or a mix of the two. Subsequent generations will vary wildly but that's also where you'll start finding the sport phenotypes that might be something awesome. But, like I said, finding an awesome fish is one thing, stabilizing it for breeding is a long and complicated process.


Quoted for emphasis. To produce a hybrid line in which all of the offspring look the same (sometimes people will call this "breeding true") one can expect to have to inbreed the line (mate siblings usually) for at least 10 generations. Just a rough calculation puts such a project on a 5 - 10 year timescale.


----------

